

First NaCl App hits the Chrome Web Store - SodaSynth - gamegod
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/moehcjggbedbobepfihdamhnlneanioe

======
ShawnJG
Google is really pushing ahead with NACL. having it foot in JS and taking
advantage of desktop speed leave a lot open process heavy web apps. I wouldn't
be surprised if web game development exploded. Plus its better for using HTML5
and CSS3 than firefox.

